# AMD R9 FURY



## lokolokal (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I have been learning FreeBSD (and Slackware) for a month now. There is an offer in Spain for this graphics card (270 euro), but I have not found information about drivers for FreeBSD. My question is whether this card can work well to be able to continue learning FreeBSD or better buy an NVidia card to avoid installation and operating problems.

Many thanks to all for the work you do in the forum ... and apologies for my English .
 Best regards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 27, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

nVidia supports FreeBSD. AMD does not, though a number of cards do work and some will come here with information of their success. If I were to blindly pick, I know nVidia will work.


----------



## lokolokal (Nov 27, 2016)

I thought so. I'm reading a lot about FreeBSD and I'm thinking try to use the integrated GPU (Radeon HD3000) for work with FreeBSD and use R9 fury only for some works on Windows. Angry with AMD support...I don´t understand this shit. Now I use a VM, but my plan is to use FreeBSD on the desktop for learn seriously. 
Thanks friend.


----------



## silverbeard (Nov 28, 2016)

lokolokal said:


> I thought so. I'm reading a lot about freebsd and I'm thinking try to use the integrated gpu (radeon HD3000) for work with freebsd and use R9 fury only for some works on Win. Angry with AMD support...I don´t understand this shit. Now I use a VM, but mi plan is to use freebsd on the desktop for learn seriusly.
> Thanks friend.




There is working being done to update the open source amd drivers up to a much more recent linux kernel (4.8 I think)

I believe that'd bring support to the Fury but for now NVIDIA is great (I bought a 30$ card for bsd) or anything intel.


----------



## lokolokal (Nov 29, 2016)

Finally, I'll wait for an NVidia card. I am useless, it is difficult for me to learn the philosophy / logic of FreeBSD. I do not need to add more problems to my learning. I've read a lot about the stories about AMD drivers for systems other than Windows. I still do not understand what problem this company has to do a decent work outside Windows. Greetings.


----------



## silverbeard (Nov 29, 2016)

lokolokal said:


> Finally, I'll wait for an nvidia card. I am useless, it is difficult for me to learn the philosophy / logic of freebsd ... I do not need to add more problems to my learning. I've read a lot about the stories about AMD drivers for systems other than Win ... I still do not understand what problem this company has to do a decent work outside Win. Greetings.



AMD is fantastic on Linux.  Open source drivers run everything great.


----------



## lokolokal (Nov 30, 2016)

That's interesting, my friend. I have read about the progress of amdgpu / pro. On my disk I also have slackware and I try to learn it too. My desire is to forget Win and be able to work on desktop with freebsd and slack to understand the differences in performance between them ... but I have also read slackware users with problems with amdgpu. They claimed that AMD was essentially targeting ubuntu ... is this true? If you will allow me, I would like you to advise me on an issue. Do you think it is more practical to focus on learning first freebsd and then slack, or maybe first slack? I'm reading a lot of documentation on freebsd and linux / slackware, but I think it's not smart to try two things at once. Thanks for your time.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 30, 2016)

lokolokal Asking about other operating systems here is not allowed but you are in a FreeBSD forum with a bunch of FreeBSD developers and sysadmins who wouldn't be here if they didn't have their preferences already confirmed.

That said, here's mine.

1) FreeBSD comes directly from ATT Unix. Linux comes from a college kid trying to copy a university professor's teaching version of Unix.

2) FreeBSD dedicates itself to following the Unix philosophy which was developed in a highly respected computer lab by computer scientists and stable for decades. It's goal is to further the science of computing while Linux is a mish-mash of competing, ever-changing platforms all dedicated to battle each other and Microsoft Windows to become the next gaming platform. Linux is no longer a Unix-like system and continues to drift farther away from it.

People hate when I say that but it's the truth.


----------



## lokolokal (Nov 30, 2016)

I understand you, drhowarddrfine. When I asked for Slackware, I did it because I had read that it was the "cleanest" thing left of Linux ... and the closest thing to Freebsd, that's why I started to get interested in Slackware. 
My question really was if Slackware was more "easy" to learn, if it could serve as "training" to understand freebsd ... because many opinions point Freebsd as "the most difficult" and recommend starting with some Linux. At this point, my doubts about Freebsd are not "how to do" ... rather they are "philosophical". I thank you for your contribution and I hope that in the future you can help me to progress. 
Best regards.


----------



## Chris_H (Dec 15, 2016)

drhowarddrfine
+1! Your analogy of Linux was spot on.
lokolokal
Don't believe the noise about AMD/video working perfectly on Linux. It's simply untrue. In fact, the
current AMD/GPU drivers for FreeBSD are largely ported from Linux. As an example;
I had difficulty with a brand new motherboard, and AMD CPU with integrated Radeon Graphics, getting
FreeBSD to use the graphics. So, as an experiment I attempted to run _several_ versions of Linux
on the new system (Including Ubuntu). *None* of them managed to run X11/Xorg. If any of them
gave me a desktop, it was only by dropping to VGA/VESA. So that's the truth of it.
As Linux choices go; you made the right choice in choosing Slack. It is the closest thing to FreeBSD, as Linux' go. It is probably the most _stable_, as well. 

All the best!

--Chris


----------

